# The Reformed Episcopal Church



## SouthernHero (Jan 4, 2008)

Greetings, all. What do you guys know about this denomination? There is one in my area that I was going to visit, just out of curiosity mostly.

They have a website here: The Reformed Episcopal Church

I'm in the process of finding out which confessions and creeds they subscribe to, and what their major view of the ends times is... I'm guessing Amil?

Thoughts? Let's pretend I was thinking of leaving the PCA... Should I visit this church? 

Grace and peace.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 4, 2008)

It used to be Low Church denomination, and generally a Reformed denomination. In recent years it has become another continueing Anglican Church. Lots of Reformed men still in her ranks. Varies greatly congregation to congregation.


----------



## SouthernHero (Jan 4, 2008)

How Calvinistic is their theology? Is this a _real _ reformed denomination, or is it "reformed" like the RCA or WFRC?


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 4, 2008)

yeutter said:


> Varies greatly congregation to congregation.



Indeed, some are good whilst some are on their way to Anglo-Catholicism.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> yeutter said:
> 
> 
> > Varies greatly congregation to congregation.
> ...



Does Ray Sutton belong to that denomination.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 4, 2008)

SouthernHero said:


> How Calvinistic is their theology?



On paper they are reformed but in reality it will depend upon the congregation.

Anglican Belief and Practice: A Joint Affirmation of the Reformed Episcopal Church and the Anglican Province of America October 4, 2001

I would be unhappy with the following:

"It is through baptism by water in the Name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost that an individual dies to sin and rises to new life in Christ. Through this rebirth, or regeneration, baptism washes away original sin and opens the door to God's grace. At baptism, a person is grafted into the Church, the Body of Christ, and becomes a branch of the Vine. Furthermore, in Baptism a visible confirmation is given of God's forgiveness of the individual's sins, and one's adoption as a Son of God and an heir of salvation."

"It is also affirmed that the sacrament of Baptism effects a new birth into the life of Christ and his Body the Church, and is thus rightly called "regeneration." According to our Lord's command and institution, Baptism is the necessary sacrament of Christian discipleship, and thus ordinarily necessary for salvation. The grace conferred in Baptism, when received rightly, includes the remission of both original sin and all personal sins (when applicable) through one's union with Christ in the Paschal mystery, the adoptive sonship of the Father and membership in Christ and his Body. Through Baptism, a person is incorporated into the Church and becomes the temple of the Holy Spirit. Baptism configures a person to Christ and makes him a sharer in his priesthood, consecrating the baptized person for Christian service and worship. Hence, the character of Baptism is rightly said to be indelible and the Sacrament not repeatable."


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> > yeutter said:
> ...


Yes, he is based in Dallas.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > AV1611 said:
> ...



I see. I am reading his book _Who Owns the Family? God or the State?_


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 4, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Does Ray Sutton belong to that denomination.



I am pretty sure he does but I think he is towards the Reformed wing of it although I am sure etexas will comment later.

 I see etexas has already commented


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

SouthernHero said:


> Greetings, all. What do you guys know about this denomination? There is one in my area that I was going to visit, just out of curiosity mostly.
> 
> They have a website here: The Reformed Episcopal Church
> 
> ...


I was a Member for a while, some are pretty solid, some are going a little High-Church and a few are even a little Anglo_Catholic, as a former member....BE CAREFUL. You are better off in the PCA.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 4, 2008)

*no way apa*

http://www.no-way-apa.net

provides you information about the direction the REC is heading.


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

yeutter said:


> http://www.no-way-apa.net
> 
> provides you information about the direction the REC is heading.


Pretty much!


----------



## SouthernHero (Jan 4, 2008)

yeutter said:


> http://www.no-way-apa.net
> 
> provides you information about the direction the REC is heading.



Wow, that's an eye opener. Thanks for saving me and my family from walking out during the service.


----------



## SouthernHero (Jan 4, 2008)

etexas said:


> You are better off in the PCA.



Easier said than done... I'm getting desperate here.


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

SouthernHero said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > You are better off in the PCA.
> ...


I have been in both.......


----------



## SouthernHero (Jan 4, 2008)

etexas said:


> SouthernHero said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



Thanks so much for the advice, and I'm definately staying away from the REC.


----------



## etexas (Jan 4, 2008)

SouthernHero said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > SouthernHero said:
> ...


Wise choice Brother, VERY wise!


----------



## SouthernHero (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish that there were a rpcus congregation in Alabama.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 4, 2008)

SouthernHero said:


> I wish that there were a rpcus congregation in Alabama.



What about: Reedemer OPC or Selma RPCNA or The Covenant Family Fellowship ARP?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 4, 2008)

Their denominational seminary is where Brian Schwertley (of the WPC) went to seminary. I am sure he would know something of it. His site is reformedonline.com or .org


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Their denominational seminary is where Brian Schwertley (of the WPC) went to seminary. I am sure he would know something of it. His site is reformedonline.com or .org



What an irony, Brian Schwertley went to an Episcopal Seminary.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 4, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Their denominational seminary is where Brian Schwertley (of the WPC) went to seminary. I am sure he would know something of it. His site is reformedonline.com or .org
> ...



Is it possibly part of what made Brian Schwertley Brian Schwertley? 

The REC also allows paedocommunion (at least at the level of congregations, if not mandated by the denomination).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



Maybe.


----------



## ReformationArt (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know much about the denomination overall, but there is a good REC congregation here in Amarillo, and I'm good friends with the pastor. I've filled the pulpit there several times, and he has filled our pulpit once, and it was a solid Christ-centered message (Actually it was on sexual sin, which is somewhat ironic given another current thread).

However, there are significant differences. If you are a Presbyterian, I wouldn't counsel you to make the change from PCA to REC. However, I would counsel someone in the PCUSA to switch to the REC (if that makes any sense).


----------

